# No New Work Orders 3 Weeks FAS :/



## Guest

Hi there, 

We've been with FAS for over 4 yrs and one of their top rated vendors in our area. But just at the start of winterization season (or approx. 3 weeks ago) we havent gotten a single new work order. They say its terribly slow. But geeze nothing in nearly a month! Not even any bid approvals! Somethings up but I cant put my finger on it. Ive talked to everyone, my profile is up to date. My contact manager and I have a great relationship. Never had an issue in 4yrs so wondering what gives? Anyone else noticed a slow down with them?


----------



## thanohano44

ARpreservation said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've been with FAS for over 4 yrs and one of their top rated vendors in our area. But just at the start of winterization season (or approx. 3 weeks ago) we havent gotten a single new work order. They say its terribly slow. But geeze nothing in nearly a month! Not even any bid approvals! Somethings up but I cant put my finger on it. Ive talked to everyone, my profile is up to date. My contact manager and I have a great relationship. Never had an issue in 4yrs so wondering what gives? Anyone else noticed a slow down with them?


I can think of a few things. Someone in your state is undercutting all of you and doing the work for less. This happened to us in AZ. Even after being ranked #1 in quality, completion times as well as fewest go backs in AZ. 

OR They just lost more contracts in your area.


----------



## BamaPPC

SafeG is the same way right now. We start our wint season Oct 1. For the past two weeks and again this week, slow slow slow. Almost nothing to do. And I'm one of two contractors for them in this area. 

Like you, I've spoken to everybody I have contact with, they all say the same thing...It's slow. 

I was thinking they're waiting for Oct 1 and the flood gates will open. I hope so.


----------



## thanohano44

BamaPPC said:


> SafeG is the same way right now. We start our wint season Oct 1. For the past two weeks and again this week, slow slow slow. Almost nothing to do. And I'm one of two contractors for them in this area.
> 
> Like you, I've spoken to everybody I have contact with, they all say the same thing...It's slow.
> 
> I was thinking they're waiting for Oct 1 and the flood gates will open. I hope so.


Or they're slow because of Obamas impending moratorium.


----------



## BamaPPC

his days are numbered.


----------



## Guest

> Or they're slow because of Obama


Right , We have a Insecure fool nexting in the white house destroying the country and economy. This affimative action man-child fraud has never had a real job, never owned a business, never worked in the private sector, and all he does is vacation, beg for money, and shoot off his mouth with ignorant rants.

All the concrete plants around here are shut down or barely staying open, Construction companys have all shut down. Its Bleek


----------



## Guest

Somehow knowing that safe guard is that slow makes me feel better. I know there are 3-4 other vendors in our are. I was starting to think that I was being phased out. Guess ill keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## thanohano44

ARpreservation said:


> Somehow knowing that safe guard is that slow makes me feel better. I know there are 3-4 other vendors in our are. I was starting to think that I was being phased out. Guess ill keep my fingers crossed.


Suggest you find other clients and maybe different line of work. If it's anything like the last moratorium, we are all in for a slooooow season. Thankful I picked up more commercial work.


----------



## GTX63

We have gone thru slow periods with some of the Nationals from time to time. Usually in the fall. Things get very slow and then pow! We have learned never to take anything they say seriously. Listen to the local Brokers who deal in foreclosures. What they tell us tends to pan out much more often. The big boys will go with newer, cheaper contractors for a bit, but then they all seem to come back.


----------



## BPWY

GSP7 said:


> All the concrete plants around here are shut down or barely staying open, Construction companys have all shut down. Its Bleek







Its not like that here.

WY is one of only a very few states that is operating in the black and it shows.
We've got economic growth going on.
Granted its slow but theres a lot more than nothing going on like in your area.


----------



## Guest

Is anybody on here actually attending the conference in November? I have gotten at least 1 phone call and probably 2 emails PER DAY about the importance of being there to 'align' with FAS for the 2012 season. Anybody think its even worth the $1200 to make the trip out there?


----------



## Guest

Yeah actually I spoke to vendor management yesterday. I asked them point blank if this is an unsaid requirement to receive work. The wording in their emails made it sound like it is. They said they want to show u how to get more work. Ie expanding ur areas and using employees or subs. I personally don't want either, I've worked with contractors before and I hate managing people and like being in the field. He did say they will be phasing out mom and pops at some point for people who can handle a lot of work. I did remind him that we can carry a very heavy work load and have never been maxed out in almost 5yrs and that includes when they had fannie here. He said the benefit of being larger you can weather the storms. I reminded him I haven't had any new wo in nearly a month, I own all my commercial equipment and trucks and I have no overhead...except for insurance. Anyway, we can't go as we are small and have other projects scheduled. I hope it doesn't effect our work load but ya never know. I'll do my best and forget the rest...and I got a new wo!! So its not me, they are slow!!


----------



## Guest

tenec said:


> Is anybody on here actually attending the conference in November? I have gotten at least 1 phone call and probably 2 emails PER DAY about the importance of being there to 'align' with FAS for the 2012 season. Anybody think its even worth the $1200 to make the trip out there?


We went to one of these "manditory" conferences...8 hours of "atta boys" and then we were treated like **** when we got back.
By FAS mandating this type of events it make the independant contractor an "employee"...same with mandating you use certain equipment, give you time lines, training, etc....
If you read the guidelines for an independant contractor put out by the IRS and EED all the nationals are in violations of the employee/independant contractor rules...when we did what they do the IRS and EED beat us to death for back fees a employees taxes...guess the banks are immune to those issues...just us little guys have to follow the rules. They can not make you go...
No it was not worth our time in regards to FAS...we nevber went to another one after that. Sorta a smile in your face stab you in the back thing. It is all a PR show...although they did give us hats with lights on them so we could see at night and complete work orders faster!!!!!
HOWEVER,,,,,
We did have a blast in Austin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cool town and more live entertainment than I've ever seen in one town.


----------



## thanohano44

tenec said:


> Is anybody on here actually attending the conference in November? I have gotten at least 1 phone call and probably 2 emails PER DAY about the importance of being there to 'align' with FAS for the 2012 season. Anybody think its even worth the $1200 to make the trip out there?


I recommend it! If you want to keep working with them. Even then it's no guarantee that you will receive more work. This is where we built some solid relationships till they quit working for FAS and went to work for DSI.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> I recommend it! If you want to keep working with them. Even then it's no guarantee that you will receive more work. This is where we built some solid relationships till they quit working for FAS and went to work for DSI.


On That note how is DSI to work for???


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> On That note how is DSI to work for???


Fantastic...like the old FAS


----------



## Guest

cool I just threw our hat in the ring!!!!
Thanks


----------



## Guest

Ok someone share with me who dsi is so if things don't work out I can check em out. U can pm if you'd like


----------



## thanohano44

ARpreservation said:


> Ok someone share with me who dsi is so if things don't work out I can check em out. U can pm if you'd like


Former FAS execs and employees. They're also in austin. For all I know they're a subsidiary of FAS. But for over a year, no problems and always paid on time. My bids get approved. I can say maybe 8 bids they've asked me to come down on.


----------



## Guest

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

ARpreservation said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've been with FAS for over 4 yrs and one of their top rated vendors in our area. But just at the start of winterization season (or approx. 3 weeks ago) we havent gotten a single new work order. They say its terribly slow. But geeze nothing in nearly a month! Not even any bid approvals! Somethings up but I cant put my finger on it. Ive talked to everyone, my profile is up to date. My contact manager and I have a great relationship. Never had an issue in 4yrs so wondering what gives? Anyone else noticed a slow down with them?


After nearly 3 years with them, they pulled the plug on my company, stating "oversaturation in the market", but the subject of the email was "non-compliance termination", so they could freeze my account for 30+ days on the thousands they owed my company! This all translates to someone's previous speculation of someone doing the work more cheaply. The vendor mgmnt chick went on to further state that there was just not enough work to go around and that there was no non-compliance issue, ,but they had to put something in the subject line. That might be true about putting something in the subject line, but it could have been anything else that did not freeze my account! Like the author of this thread, my company was near 100% in all scorecard categories. Something's fishy for sure!


----------



## Guest

MHR said:


> After nearly 3 years with them, they pulled the plug on my company, stating "oversaturation in the market", but the subject of the email was "non-compliance termination", so they could freeze my account for 30+ days on the thousands they owed my company! This all translates to someone's previous speculation of someone doing the work more cheaply. The vendor mgmnt chick went on to further state that there was just not enough work to go around and that there was no non-compliance issue, ,but they had to put something in the subject line. That might be true about putting something in the subject line, but it could have been anything else that did not freeze my account! Like the author of this thread, my company was near 100% in all scorecard categories. Something's fishy for sure!


They did exactly the same routine with us. We confronted them...I believe my exact words were..." I'm sorry, I don't believe you're telling me the truth, LAARRRRY!!!":jester:...he wasn't. 
So when they did that to us we went to the court and placed a lean on all the properties they owed us money on...and the court let us file at no charge and ordered them to pay the fees. We got our check in 24 hours. 
Irregardless of "why" they terminate you they have breached the contract, ergo you do not have to keep any of your agreements, verbal or written...
My argument to the court...I won:clap:


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Former FAS execs and employees. They're also in austin. For all I know they're a subsidiary of FAS. But for over a year, no problems and always paid on time. My bids get approved. I can say maybe 8 bids they've asked me to come down on.



From what i can see they are pretty cheap on the mowing end of things. $55 for 1/4 acre up to 12" tall is like a Craigslist job. Debris at $20 a yd barely covers cost and they sure as hell will not get a clean house for $75.........


I love this too:
Mold Treatment
Wipe and clean affected area with bleach solution to kill and remove mold, allow to dry, and paint area with Kilz to cover and seal.
$1.00 SQ/FT *NOT ON MY WATCH!!!!!!!*


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> From what i can see they are pretty cheap on the mowing end of things. $55 for 1/4 acre up to 12" tall is like a Craigslist job. Debris at $20 a yd barely covers cost and they sure as hell will not get a clean house for $75.........
> 
> I love this too:
> Mold Treatment
> Wipe and clean affected area with bleach solution to kill and remove mold, allow to dry, and paint area with Kilz to cover and seal.
> $1.00 SQ/FT NOT ON MY WATCH!!!!!!!


Es no mi prices amigo.


----------



## mtmtnman

thanohano44 said:


> Es no mi prices amigo.



That's what they sent me. I thought about responding with my pricing but is it worth it??


----------



## GTX63

If it is on your terms, then yes, it is.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> If it is on your terms, then yes, it is.



What i meant is will they play ball or am i wasting my time?


----------



## thanohano44

mtmtnman said:


> What i meant is will they play ball or am i wasting my time?


They will negotiate.


----------



## GTX63

Bid a couple on your terms, then it's your game not theirs. If they don't like your prices they won't bother you with it after that.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Es no mi prices amigo.


Yeah, whatever he said....:laughing:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> What i meant is will they play ball or am i wasting my time?


Good Morning,
I contacted them as well and when I saw their pricing I was dismayed. I sent email back laying out where my pricing is different. This is what I was told:


DSI Email said:


> As far as the pricing – please understand that we do not take a discount off of the prices listed in the packet. In this industry we must stay competitive therefore we are not able to authorize the higher prices listed below. If you do feel you can work within our price range, please send back your packet.


That is the response I received. I am still debating whether or not to submit packet.


----------



## BPWY

I had looked at DSI's pricing some time ago and didn't go with them because of their cheap bargain basement prices.


----------



## Guest

RE: DSI

One of the issues I noticed on their pricing was that I could choose which services we would perform at the listed fees...
We will not check the ones...mold, wints, recuts, maids, snow removal[what ever idiot came up with fees for snow has NEVR shoveled it],we will not be checking these services, all the bid services that is another ball game...They sent us a Nevada pricing list...stating ..place X by the services you can perform....
We'll see how it plays out


----------



## Guest

*Followup*



MHR said:


> After nearly 3 years with them, they pulled the plug on my company, stating "oversaturation in the market", but the subject of the email was "non-compliance termination", so they could freeze my account for 30+ days on the thousands they owed my company! This all translates to someone's previous speculation of someone doing the work more cheaply. The vendor mgmnt chick went on to further state that there was just not enough work to go around and that there was no non-compliance issue, ,but they had to put something in the subject line. That might be true about putting something in the subject line, but it could have been anything else that did not freeze my account! Like the author of this thread, my company was near 100% in all scorecard categories. Something's fishy for sure!


You'll never guess who contacted me this week to put out fires from out-of-town vendors who refused to do ongoing work? Tha's right, FAS. I told them I need specific conditions met, among them, no un-uwarranted 30 day account freeze if they decide to "deactivate" my company again, b4 I agree to come back on board and am awaiting their response. 

More and more, based on what I am reading, I too am getting the feeling something ain't right over there...


----------



## Guest

MHR said:


> You'll never guess who contacted me this week to put out fires from out-of-town vendors who refused to do ongoing work? Tha's right, FAS. I told them I need specific conditions met, among them, no un-uwarranted 30 day account freeze if they decide to "deactivate" my company again, b4 I agree to come back on board and am awaiting their response.
> 
> More and more, based on what I am reading, I too am getting the feeling something ain't right over there...


In addition you should request that the service fee be commersurate to work performed...i.e.; Minimum$60 on maids and $50 on lawns...

We were the "goto" company here for 4 years...they come to us with that...


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> In addition you should request that the service fee be commersurate to work performed...i.e.; Minimum$60 on maids and $50 on lawns...
> 
> We were the "goto" company here for 4 years...they come to us with that...


Agree. I ran into one of my competitors at a comedy show last night. He said he had inside information that FAS is laying people off, their quality of vendors went to crap....and they can't negotiate better fee's with clients because they drove them down so dang low. Because they operate on a net 90 with most of their clients, they're auditing all vendors to see where they can cut invoices since they can't cover the payables due to work lost. He said he thinks they're going to shutdown and reopen or reorganize under another name. Which is funny, they're going to go after the same clients and hope to get better fees? Or work at all?

I only believe this jackazz because he was one of those 2 large firms in Phoenix who undercut everyone to get all of the work. He spent a lot of money buying work from FAS and look at him now. I told him all this means is he won't be paying his guys huh? They've also got in and submitted dirt low prices to all AZ brokers so they can get all the rehab work at full price.


----------



## Guest

That would certainly explain a lot...


----------



## BPWY

Honestly I'm surprised its taken this long for that to happen.

They were so bad in 09 I thought it would happen soon. 
Its hard to imagine they've got worse than then. 
I guess there is always that one over achiever that has to set a new low in the industry.


----------



## Guest

Hi What state are you in? I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors in certian areas.


----------



## Guest

REO Girl said:


> Hi What state are you in? I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors in certian areas.


Who? What's your price matrix?


----------



## thanohano44

REO Girl said:


> Hi What state are you in? I'm with a top rated preservation company and we are looking for new vendors in certian areas.


Top rated in what regards? From personal experience, your employers are the top rated low to no paying national provider of field services.


----------



## Guest

Hey I'm a top rated property preservationist, maybe we should meet up.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> Top rated in what regards? From personal experience, your employers are the top rated low to no paying national provider of field services.






I'm not happy to hear this after I just did a $500 EMERGENCY RUSH out of town job that they couldn't get any one else to cover.


----------



## thanohano44

mbobbish734 said:


> Hey I'm a top rated property preservationist, maybe we should meet up.


I'm a low rated property preservationist. I eat because I'm depressed and depressed because I eat.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I'm not happy to hear this after I just did a $500 EMERGENCY RUSH out of town job that they couldn't get any one else to cover.


I did repair work for Cyprexx for over a year and never had one problem getting paid. They will beat you up for everything and try to get work done as cheap as possible but they pay.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I'm a low rated property preservationist. I eat because I'm depressed and depressed because I eat.








Look at the pic your cousin sent you.

Your out look on life should improve. At least you have a pickup to drive. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

Big Daddy do you still work with them?


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Big Daddy do you still work with them?


No. I only work with local brokers anymore.


----------



## Guest

Why did you stop?


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Why did you stop?


They kept asking me for favors, got too friendly with my repair coordinators. I was dealing with Rob and Cherly who were both very nice people and hooked me up with allot of work but they started taking advantage of me. They tried to get me to travel way outside my coverage area to get them bids because they didn't have any contractors, they would forget to bid something and try to get me to do the work for free because they messed up and said they would make it up later but later never came around. It all kind of built up to a point where I could no longer take it anymore. It's all good now because now when I'm doing rehab bids for the brokers and bidding against Cyprexx I know EXACTLY how much they are paying the contractor and EXACTLY how much they are marking up!! I always wind up getting the work because I am lower and putting the 35% markup in my pocket instead of theirs!!


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> They kept asking me for favors, got too friendly with my repair coordinators. I was dealing with Rob and Cherly who were both very nice people and hooked me up with allot of work but they started taking advantage of me. They tried to get me to travel way outside my coverage area to get them bids because they didn't have any contractors, they would forget to bid something and try to get me to do the work for free because they messed up and said they would make it up later but later never came around. It all kind of built up to a point where I could no longer take it anymore. It's all good now because now when I'm doing rehab bids for the brokers and bidding against Cyprexx I know EXACTLY how much they are paying the contractor and EXACTLY how much they are marking up!! I always wind up getting the work because I am lower and putting the 35% markup in my pocket instead of theirs!!


I was just curious. I too worked for some of the Nationals and regionals when I started,but now exclusively work for agents,brokers and home owners.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> I was just curious. I too worked for some of the Nationals and regionals when I started,but now exclusively work for agents,brokers and home owners.:thumbsup:


I hear ya!!

Except, I fired the homeowners too!


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> I hear ya!!
> 
> Except, I fired the homeowners too!


Really. For me they pay the most and the fastest. For me I consider this field temporary. Once the economy comes back I'm either out or splitting into two departments.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> Really. For me they pay the most and the fastest. For me I consider this field temporary. Once the economy comes back I'm either out or splitting into two departments.


I don't like dealing with the homeowners and their Craigslist mentality. They want everything done for free! Just like the nationals...lol

Seriously, I get enough work with the brokers.

I hear some people on here talking about this business dying, however I am growing month to month. The problem is when your not working directly for the source and there are 2-3-4 middlemen taking your profit away. Ditch the nationals and build relationships with the brokers.

I'm 35 and this industry will be around long enough for me to retire.


----------



## Guest

BigDaddyPin said:


> I don't like dealing with the homeowners and their Craigslist mentality. They want everything done for free! Just like the nationals...lol
> 
> Seriously, I get enough work with the brokers.
> 
> I hear some people on here talking about this business dying, however I am growing month to month. The problem is when your not working directly for the source and there are 2-3-4 middlemen taking your profit away. Ditch the nationals and build relationships with the brokers.
> 
> I'm 35 and this industry will be around long enough for me to retire.


I know what your saying about the Craigslist home owners. I won't deal with those people either. How long have you been in business? It wasnt that long ago that the realtors all had a say in who gets the work. Now not so much. It's not a dieing trade, its that if they continue down this road no one will make enough money to stay in business. Only the bottom feeders will be working. Wait until you have a couple of brokers tell you that there hands are tied, happened to me. They were force to use screwgard and fas. I'm hopeful it changes back, but won't count on it.


----------



## Guest

mbobbish734 said:


> I know what your saying about the Craigslist home owners. I won't deal with those people either. How long have you been in business? It wasnt that long ago that the realtors all had a say in who gets the work. Now not so much. It's not a dieing trade, its that if they continue down this road no one will make enough money to stay in business. Only the bottom feeders will be working. Wait until you have a couple of brokers tell you that there hands are tied, happened to me. They were force to use screwgard and fas. I'm hopeful it changes back, but won't count on it.


It's going on 4 years in the business. 

Actually, I have experienced almost the opposite! In the case of trashouts, rekeys, maid service, lawn then you are right, allot goes to FAS, AMS around here (except for Freddie Mac). However when it comes to repairs I get almost all of it, and the main reason being the FAS/AMS/Safeguard etc.. contractors screw it up or cant do it to begin with! OR the national tacks on such a high markup that my bid is actually lower.


----------



## Guest

Here is a job i did last week because the contractor from AMS said they couldn't set the toilet without it leaking because of the base.

It looks like they raised the flange at some point and had a wooden platform around the flange, i didn't take a picture before but you can see the wooden platform to the right of the flange.

I pulled out the platform, dropped the flange, installed new $78 toilet from Lowes and was out the door in 40 min.

Billed them $475


----------



## Guest

Completely opposite of my area. More and more repairs are going to them. Won't even let us bid goes right to fas .


----------



## BPWY

mbobbish734 said:


> I know what your saying about the Craigslist home owners. I won't deal with those people either.







I've got plenty of home owners that pay me good money.


None of them found me on Craigslist either, maybe thats why.
They weren't searching for me in the dumpster.



I don't know who the brokers are using in this area but I've never been able to break into the broker work.
I've passed out hundreds of cards to nearly orgasmic brokers when they see the type of work I offer..... and the phone rings exactly 0.0 times.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've got plenty of home owners that pay me good money.
> 
> None of them found me on Craigslist either, maybe thats why.
> They weren't searching for me in the dumpster.
> 
> I don't know who the brokers are using in this area but I've never been able to break into the broker work.
> I've passed out hundreds of cards to nearly orgasmic brokers when they see the type of work I offer..... and the phone rings exactly 0.0 times.


Most of my broker work came from in house email campaigns. It seems every time we do it we get something back. As for Craigslist , I don't use it for the company, but had many a client say so and so off Craigslist would..... and I'm out. My work is based off quality and professionalism. For that I commend great compensation. The people who want something cheap,get just that.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Look at the pic your cousin sent you.
> 
> Your out look on life should improve. At least you have a pickup to drive. :laughing::laughing:


No, that was really me. I was breast fed with crack nipples.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> No, that was really me. I was breast fed with crack nipples.


lol....That's a picture that shouldn't have been painted, EVER!


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> lol....That's a picture that shouldn't have been painted, EVER!


Lol. I just need a hug and want to sit on a bean bag chair and let you hear my feelings of being inadequate. Lol


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,

I haven't received one work order from any national company in three weeks. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## thanohano44

72opp said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I haven't received one work order from any national company in three weeks. Does anyone else have this issue?


It has been kind of slow but it hasn't been that bad. We do about 12 reo trash outs a week. We have not has very many initial securing work orders. We used to do around 40-42 of them a week. So far this week we have done 8.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I've got plenty of home owners that pay me good money.
> 
> 
> None of them found me on Craigslist either, maybe thats why.
> They weren't searching for me in the dumpster.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the brokers are using in this area but I've never been able to break into the broker work.
> I've passed out hundreds of cards to nearly orgasmic brokers when they see the type of work I offer..... and the phone rings exactly 0.0 times.


I never said I advertise on Craigslist, in fact I don't advertise at all anymore! However living in a big city with Craigslist and 1 million hacks, 90% of the residential work try to cut you down because of it.

I also think I have it much easier living in a big city compared to others who have to cover so many miles just to get the work. I did 11 winterizations today and put 44 miles on my truck! 
(I live 18 miles out of the city so that's 36 miles getting to the first job and heading home from the last!)


----------



## Guest

If you haven't gotten on with DSI, it is definitely a route I would consider taking. I do work for both FAS & DSI, and DSI is hands down the company I would rather do work for. And it doesn't hurt to have a few connections at DSI either.


----------



## Guest

I heard FAS signed a contract with Spectrum to source their work through. i suspect they do not want to manage many vendors and just deal with one national... so a national using a national menas one thing. Lower fees for anyone who actually is performing the services.


----------



## BPWY

vednor101 said:


> I heard FAS signed a contract with Spectrum to source their work through. i suspect they do not want to manage many vendors and just deal with one national... so a national using a national menas one thing. Lower fees for anyone who actually is performing the services.







Along with the much lower fees you've got one messed up company managing another messed up company's work.
It'll be a fuster cluck. Along with Spectrum's already REALLY cheap rates and then FAS has super cheap rates. It'll be worse than before.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Along with the much lower fees you've got one messed up company managing another messed up company's work.
> It'll be a fuster cluck. Along with Spectrum's already REALLY cheap rates and then FAS has super cheap rates. It'll be worse than before.


Which spectrum? Spectrum Field Services always paid us well. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Guest

The spectrum i know sold franchises and went broke.


----------



## BPWY

edit


my bad, I had the wrong company in mind


----------



## BPWY

FremontREO said:


> The spectrum i know sold franchises and went broke.








Karma is a WITCH. Along with un-ethical business practices, I guess that ties in with Karma too, doesn't it?


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> Lol. I just need a hug and want to sit on a bean bag chair and let you hear my feelings of being inadequate. Lol


You left out the Bon Bons and Bunny Slippers:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Karma is a WITCH. Along with un-ethical business practices, I guess that ties in with Karma too, doesn't it?


Who is this Karma you speak of?????:jester::laughing::jester:


----------



## Guest

I heard of spectrum home service and spectrum field service while I never work for home service, 

Spectrum Field Service has always been top notch and very upfront and easy to work with, they didn't contract with fas to do alot of work just the initial batch of wints and then that was it, same as last year, atleast in this area.


----------



## thanohano44

IdahoProperty said:


> I heard of spectrum home service and spectrum field service while I never work for home service,
> 
> Spectrum Field Service has always been top notch and very upfront and easy to work with, they didn't contract with fas to do alot of work just the initial batch of wints and then that was it, same as last year, atleast in this area.


Yes , they've been doing that for 4 years now. What's funny is, we have also been receiving the wint work orders and been told to re wint them by FAS. Lol


----------



## GTX63

FAS

"Found Another Sucker"


----------



## Guest

ARpreservation said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We've been with FAS for over 4 yrs and one of their top rated vendors in our area. But just at the start of winterization season (or approx. 3 weeks ago) we havent gotten a single new work order. They say its terribly slow. But geeze nothing in nearly a month! Not even any bid approvals! Somethings up but I cant put my finger on it. Ive talked to everyone, my profile is up to date. My contact manager and I have a great relationship. Never had an issue in 4yrs so wondering what gives? Anyone else noticed a slow down with them?




I worked with FAS from early 07 until this past spring. If they treat their clients like they treat their vendors they are probably dropping off like flies. They deserve to be slow. I finally got tired of getting beat up over every single invoice and pulled the plug.


----------



## thanohano44

RhinoMan said:


> I worked with FAS from early 07 until this past spring. If they treat their clients like they treat their vendors they are probably dropping off like flies. They deserve to be slow. I finally got tired of getting beat up over every single invoice and pulled the plug.


They used to be my favorite client.


----------



## Guest

They used to be my favorite client too. It's a shame...


----------



## BPWY

Companies become like this when their business model is to 100000% NOT care about the guy doing the work. 

Contractors are simply in the way of their bottom line. 
If they could figure out how to cut out the contractors and only pay min wage workers to do it all you can bet they would be all over it.

Come to think of it min wage is about all they are paying the contractors.


----------



## Guest

vednor101 said:


> I heard FAS signed a contract with Spectrum to source their work through. i suspect they do not want to manage many vendors and just deal with one national... so a national using a national menas one thing. Lower fees for anyone who actually is performing the services.


All of the above confirmed.  Last time I spoke to VM at FAS they told me they want to get away from managing individual vendors. And you can learn all this at the vendor conference...yay! Spectrums fee schedule pretty low here. Not sure about other states. How are contractors suppose to make money when work is subbed, to a sub, to a sub of a sub...thats like 4th party!


----------



## thanohano44

ARpreservation said:


> All of the above confirmed.  Last time I spoke to VM at FAS they told me they want to get away from managing individual vendors. And you can learn all this at the vendor conference...yay! Spectrums fee schedule pretty low here. Not sure about other states. How are contractors suppose to make money when work is subbed, to a sub, to a sub of a sub...thats like 4th party!


That's none of their concern. Their concern is $$$$$$$


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Companies become like this when their business model is to 100000% NOT care about the guy doing the work.
> 
> Contractors are simply in the way of their bottom line.
> If they could figure out how to cut out the contractors and only pay min wage workers to do it all you can bet they would be all over it.
> 
> Come to think of it min wage is about all they are paying the contractors.


They don't ever care. This is corporate America. Efficiency, profits, results.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> They don't ever care. This is corporate America. Efficiency, profits, results.








You got it in the wrong order.


1. Profits





































































































work done correctly..... is some where way down here


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> You got it in the wrong order.
> 
> 1. Profits
> 
> work done correctly..... is some where way down here


Lol, i stand corrected. You are right.


----------



## Guest

Boy Howdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FAS is a bottom line company if they do not show a profit they will be eliminated from the picture...of the parent company...
They could give a crap if you/we show a profit....
I'm going to send an email to all the vendors about the meeting...makes them an employee...wonder who should pay the tax man??????????????


----------



## Guest

Do tell...post copy


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> Boy Howdy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FAS is a bottom line company if they do not show a profit they will be eliminated from the picture...of the parent company...
> They could give a crap if you/we show a profit....
> I'm going to send an email to all the vendors about the meeting...makes them an employee...wonder who should pay the tax man??????????????


Oh, are you speaking about how we need to log how many hours we are at a property? And how we must send results from site?


----------



## Guest

There are a few things that make you an employee...
1) Training
2) Time lines for job completion
3) Clocking in and out....definitely an employee
4) Being told what epuipment/tools to use
5) HERE IS THE BIGGIE...being instructed to do work by specific guidelines for X-amount of money. Independant contractors "bid" every thing and set their own prices...

So how do they (nationals and their subs) get away with this????
Not enough complaints....

Interesting dichotomy isn't it???? 
Ya gotta ask yourself....Am I pissed off enough to bite the hand that feeds me???

Perhaps the better question...Have they [email protected]#$#@!^%$#@ me over enough???


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> There are a few things that make you an employee...
> 1) Training
> 2) Time lines for job completion
> 3) Clocking in and out....definitely an employee
> 4) Being told what epuipment/tools to use
> 5) HERE IS THE BIGGIE...being instructed to do work by specific guidelines for X-amount of money. Independant contractors "bid" every thing and set their own prices...
> 
> So how do they (nationals and their subs) get away with this????
> Not enough complaints....
> 
> Interesting dichotomy isn't it????
> Ya gotta ask yourself....Am I pissed off enough to bite the hand that feeds me???
> 
> Perhaps the better question...Have they [email protected]#$#@!^%$#@ me over enough???


I believe the way the get around it is this. 

They act as a brokerage, brokering out work according to their "clients" guidelines and instructions. The price list reflects "competitive pricing" which enables them to get the volume of work. We sign off on a disclosure saying we agree to do the work for that amount in hopes of receiving volume. They will then say, "xyz corp had a choice to accept or decline the work and agreed to that agreement". They will then say this is what the "client" wants and not them. They will then give and example of a client and a contractor in which the potential client chooses another contractor to do the work because they could have the work done when they(the client) wanted it done. 

I've heard stories in which Safeguard was taken to court for a similar situation. Not sure what the outcome was or if they settled out of court.


----------



## Guest

*FAS track Mobile software*

Has anyone used this and what are your thoughts on it.
Dose it help with your jobs and the amount of time tunring in pictures? What Pros and Cons do you have with it.
I am not using it yet and thinking about it. 
Thanks,


----------



## Guest

used what?


----------



## thanohano44

Cleanupman said:


> used what?


FAStrack mobile. From your iPhone or droid. 

We used it only on recurring lawns and maids. No bid work. The photos weren't clear enough. I liked it. It saved us a lot of overhead.


----------



## Guest

Here is a survey I did of about 300 vebdors for FAS...and our experience with them


Now the Big one SMARTPHONE PHOTO SYSTEM:
Again the numbers are about even…
15% of you have mixed results…like/dislike….
40% of you have learned to use all the tools and love the system
25% of stated that you would not invest in the system as the incoming revenue did not justify the investment….can not blame you there…
15% stated that they felt like partaking in this “mandatory/required” issue would make them an employee… not an independent contractor…sorta true…
5% of you are waiting on this information before making a decision.……….
We have three of the systems for our company. My feeling is as follows. 
I do not believe the system lives up to its billing. The system was touted as it would save “time” and “money”. For us this is not true. While it does save time in the photo processing area that time is transferred to another employee. Our administrative costs increased by 30% as someone has to review and approve the photos before they “clear” the system. In addition time in the field increased because the amount of photos that are taken* increased by 35 to 40% per service. 
*Here is what we have found.*
1) *The lens is very narrow so you have to take 4 or 5 sometimes 6 photos to cover the same area as 3 photos with a digital camera.
2) The battery life is weak. One janitorial service the battery is dead. You need to have a charger in your vehicle, especially if you are using all the tools on the phone.
3) The flash is not that good, distorts color bad!!!
4) Our cell phone bill went up 40%. If you have not already gotten them and a phone data transfer package BE VERY careful!!! None of the service providers are providing UMLIMITED data transfer plans any more. Even at the size the camera takes photos you will transfer 1+ gigabytes of data per initial service. Once you go over the limit…..
5) The GPS feature is lousy, Thank you to the Lady and Gentleman in California and Oregon that told me to pull the property up while on the way to the property. This worked well. What I don’t like is when you are in the living room taking photos and the system says you are 39 miles away!!!!
6) The system did not save our company time and money as promised…
7) Finally, if you put these in employees hands you better trust them….They will have access to the internet. Anything done on the phone will be charged to you bill.
8) Memory card in bad and they are pricy….We are using $8 memory cards for the past 5 years in our digitals…
9) While you are taking photos through the Pruvan system you are on the internet and the phone will recording items. I found photos of some girl in her underwear standing in Times Square, photos of Obama, Charlie Sheen…this list goes on and on!!!!
*There is on big advantage however*. 
I was the one coming back to the office and processing photos all hours of the night. I now have time to stop at the river and catch dinner…
And that, my friends is what I consider a fair trade…I wish you all the best and I hope the information helps you figure out the direction you wish to go with your company with these matters.


----------



## Guest

....


----------

